# ¿Cómo simular un circuito integrado en Proteus?



## ControversialToon (Jul 15, 2013)

Buenos días. Hace algunos dìas nos dejaron un trabajo para hacer en Proteus; demostrar las funciones de un CI 74LS181. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que salga el código binario en la salida? Para las entradas estoy usando LOGICSTATE, para denotar 0 y 1. Soy principiante en ésto y no estoy seguro de cómo realizar este trabajo.

Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola ControversialToon

Para que salga el código binario en la salida hay que programarle los operandos A y B, luego programarle alguna función en sus entradas S.
Por medio de su entrada M decirle al 74LS181 que queremos que efectúe una operación aritmética o una lógica.

Si tienes algún diseño en tu simulador, comprímelo con WinZip o WinRar y adjúntalo en tu próximo mensaje.

En fin es necesario saber lo que puede hacer ese IC. Para ello puedes estudiar sus hojas de datos que están adjuntas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ControversialToon (Jul 17, 2013)

Gracias. Ya me parece que casi termino el circuito, aunque aún no logro activar el pin "A=B". He tratado con todo y no se activa. Pero en fin, tu post me fue de ayuda.

Aquí está mi circuito


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola ControversialToon

La salida A=B es del tipo Open Collector, quiere decir que solo sale el colector por esa terminal y *requiere una resistencia* de digamos 10K hacia el Vcc.

Captaste bien lo que dicen las hojas de datos al respecto de esta salida ??

*A)- The A = B output from the device goes HIGH when all four F outputs are HIGH and can be used to indicate logic equivalence over four bits when the unit is in the subtract mode. *

*B)- The A = B output is open-collector and can be wired-AND with other A = B outputs to give a comparison for more than four bits. *

*C)- The A = B signal can also be used with the Cn+4 signal to indicate A > B and A < B.*

*A)-* La salida A=B será nivel alto cuando todas las salidas F sean nivel alto y puede ser utilizada para indicar la equivalencia lógica de los 4 BIT’s cuando la unidad está en el modo de resta.

NO nos indica que las magnitudes de los operandos A y B sean iguales.

*B)-* La salida A=B es del tipo Colector abierto y puede ser (*wired-AND) *alambrada por medio de una compuerta AND Con otras salidas A=B para una comparación de más de 4 BIT’s.

*C)-* la señal A=B puede ser utilizada con la señal Cn+4 para indicar que A>B y A<B.
Esto es lo más entendible de aquel fraseo. Sin embargo, Cómo se haría ??. . . Qué circuiteria se requiere para que nos indique cuando: A>B ó A<B ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

